# I think his neighbor does not like him



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

I think there is a problem in the neighborhood


----------



## dgross (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this the Before and the other pic you posted the After :lol:  :twisted: ? Thought the connection fit well and have had neighbors in the past that I would enjoy sending these pics to!  :twisted:   :lol: Daun


----------

